# Viper Comfort Closure - not working



## hil357 (Feb 26, 2012)

When I purchased the car, it had a Viper 5301 installed. The unit didn't come with a key fob or anything so I purchased a replacement and finally got everything running/programmed. The only thing I am unsure of is comfort closure. I have a 2006 Honda Accord [AT] and the windows do roll up when I stick the key in the cylinder and hold it as if locking...but when I programmed CC On [using Menu 1, Feature 8, Options 2 AND 3] it still doesn't work. 

Can I assume this means that it wasn't wired to do this? I have absolutely no knowledge of how the wiring works [I was able to get in panel to see what type of system I had as well as reset the immobilizer bypass but other than that...it's just a bunch of wires to me!] Are there any other options I need to mess with in order to get CC working? 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you program it and it doesnt work, more than likely it was not wired up


----------

